

Show HN: Sleepwiththefish.es "kill" your friends on Twitter - alexgodin
http://sleepwiththefish.es

======
dfischer
I don't want to type in my credentials without looking at an example of what
this actually does. :(

~~~
po
It looks to be an online version of the real-life game Assassin but with bitly
links:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassin_(game)>

~~~
nametoremember
Yep, but in this online version you can easily just not click the links. If
you know your friend is playing (and I assume only those that sign up can
play) then you can just not click the links to avoid dying.

In the real life version, you have no choice. You are being hunted.

------
spatten
The layout of the site is a little messed up for me (Chrome on OS X). See the
bottom where the "built in a week" text is over top of the description.

<http://imgur.com/xNWb6>

~~~
reemrevnivek
Same in FF4 on Windows. Additionally, "We" in "Welcome" and "We've" in "We've
got a job" are behind the bearded dude with the briefcase.

------
bemmu
If this is built in a week, where are the illustrations from?

~~~
alexgodin
istock photo

------
corin_
Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but from reading the brief description, my initial
thought is this: surely, once I had signed up, I would either avoid clicking
bit.ly links, or always add a + to the links, to avoid being "killed". Am I
missing something?

------
floatingatoll
How do I opt out? I don't want users who send me these links to receive any
sort of reward in-game when I click them.

~~~
alexgodin
That's the point of the game. They have to trick you in to clicking on the
links.

~~~
cycojesus
Is it like those people trying to get some rewards by tricking me into
clicking their v14grA thing? or like phishing? Are you trying to destroy the
reputation of bit.ly with this?

------
Luyt
That's interesting. I used to use that slogan on my WoW forum banner.
<http://www.michielovertoom.com/pictures/wow-luytbanner2.jpg>

------
jonmarkgo
Great game, though there's a weird bug where when you die you don't get a new
target, so 2 people end up with the same target and identical bit.ly links,...

~~~
evan_
if it's staying true to the real game, when you die you're out and the person
who killed you takes your target.

~~~
alexgodin
This bug has been fixed. Currently when you die you can rejoin. Is that a good
idea?

------
dusklight
i would suggest replacing the word "killing" with something a bit funnier and
less likely to be taken out of context. eg "boffing", "thwacking", "clowning",
in the best case you come up with something trade-markable that suggests what
the word means from the sound alone.

------
alexgodin
Hi everyone I am submitting a new change with an improved description of how
the game works.

------
tled
Is there any game like this for facebook? I don't use twitter much.

~~~
alexgodin
Maybe in V 2.0 for now it's twitter only

------
drivebyacct2
I don't know what this game is or how this is going to use my Twitter account.
My only options are to grant access to Twitter or "Get back to work! There's
nothing to see here.". Guess which one I chose...

I understand the attempt at humor in the auth_failed error message, but it's
unhelpful for users and _could_ seem rude.

------
jsavimbi
How does this work?

